

Ask HN: What config management system are you using and what are its pros/cons? - danvideo


======
ngrilly
We use Ansible because it's simple to write recipes (they are just YAML files)
and simple to deploy (you just need a working SSH setup and you don't need a
master server). We were reluctant to automate our devops with Chef and Puppet.
Discovering Ansible was a relief.

------
danvideo
We use chef currently but some of the new devops team have more experience
with puppet, so looking for suggestions about how much success people are
having with either (or others).

------
pieleman
Ansible. Easy to use, no client installation required.

